# Iron Maiden fans out there?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone catch the documentary on BBC4 last night - Flight 666?

2 hour programme following them around on their 2008 Somewhere Back In Time world tour.

Really great viewing of you're a fan :thumb:

I don't know if it's going to be repeated (probably will be if you look), but the iplayer link below if not:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00r5ylv/Iron_Maiden_Flight_666/

:thumb:


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Missed it  Will try catch it over the weekend on iPlayer.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well worth it mate - good mix of backstage behind the scenes stuff and live performances :thumb:

Maiden's plane is too cool, and especially so as Bruce flies it himself!! Respect to that guy :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

My daughter is a Hostie at Astraeus and flies with Bruce when the rosters cross, she says he's a really great bloke......


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw them Live about 6/7 years back In newcastle....Was unreal, Im so gonna have a look on iPlayer over the weekend


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^ last time i saw them was over twenty years ago, was also the first band i saw live great shows


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Other than flying planes (and maiden) what else is he famous for?

(think sport)


----------



## GINGER (Nov 27, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Other than flying planes (and maiden) what else is he famous for?
> 
> (think sport)


Fencing, Bruce was ranked 2- 5- 6- th in the world ! Very talented bloke really and a big pair of lungs as well

ta Ginger


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup.

Its why i think maiden are really under rated as a band, alot of talent that dosnt get the attention they deserve :thumb:


----------



## GINGER (Nov 27, 2008)

*Maiden*

Iron Maiden , Been around a long time since early 70's a lot of time to be in the music business and still pull in the audiences lots of changes , the singer they got in when Bruce left to doother projects Wolfbanze guy , was a bad choice ... But still good music I love piece of mind album the best ...

ta Ginger


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My favourite band. Saw the Number of the Beast tour in the early 80's.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I love the maiden, eddie et al :thumb:

Run to the Hills, Can I play with Madness and the Trooper are real faves!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I watched this too....Fantastic!...Brought back memories of the world piece 83 and world slavery 84-85 tours. Saw them twice at the old Glasgow Apollo. Still got a programme signed by all the band. Also still got my bikers jacket signed by Iron Maiden, Saxon, Marillion, Dio and Staus Quo.

Steve


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Was repeated tonight at 11pm, and time has not been kind to Bruce's vocals.
Whilst there's no denying he's very fit, I've seen older live material (prior to his solo years) and the whole sound of the band was far better.
Seen them live more years ago than I care to remember, and they were absolutely stupendous, but since the split and reformation, they've not been anything like they used to be.

If you like Maiden, then you should listen to Iced Earth - Barlow is a match for Dickinson in his heyday.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Steve Harris barely looks any different now than when you see footage of them from the very early 80's :lol:

Only seen the live the one time - Sheffield City Hall 1990 (Wolfsbane as support). In fact come to think of it, that gig was the first live band I'd ever seen, but then I was only a school kid.

(btw. ^^ that second programme that PJS mentioned wasn't a repeat, it was a different show just with performances from the various gigs on the tour, and only on for an hour. The programme I linked to above was mainly backstage footage with the odd clip of live performance inbetween :thumb


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, thought it was the same. BBC4 having a bit of a lovefest with Iron Maiden?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> If you like Maiden, then you should listen to Iced Earth - Barlow is a match for Dickinson in his heyday.


but time will tell whether he will still be a match in 30 years time......


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

After many years my mates convinced me to go and see Maiden at Twickenham a couple of years ago. Never been a big fan but knew their stuff from my mates always palying songs and talking about them. Wasnt expecting too much from the concert but was blown away by them. They were amazing. I have been a massive fan ever since. Went to see Flight 666 at the cinema, again with my mates and thought it was excellent. Slowly building up my back catalogue of thier stuff.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Frothey said:


> but time will tell whether he will still be a match in 30 years time......


He's already been with the band for 15 years (Burnt Offerings) now - only time will tell.
If like Queensrÿche's Geoff Tate, and Skid Row's Sebastian Bach are anything to go by, age is a natural reducer of vocal range, especially with all the rigours of touring.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

True. In fact can anyone name a vocalist (and I mean in terms of 'popular' music, not opera or anything), who's voice has stood the test of time of say, 20-30 years? I can't


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Viper said:


> True. In fact can anyone name a vocalist (and I mean in terms of 'popular' music, not opera or anything), who's voice has stood the test of time of say, 20-30 years? I can't


Nope, can't think of anyone either. Then again, with metal bands, they hardly look after their vocals or anything else for that matter. I'm still amazed how many are still standing and coherent after 20/30 years!!!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dream Theater's James LaBrie doesn't smoke or drink alcohol, and rests his voice as much as possible, even to the point of not doing on-tour interviews.
Maybe that's as a result of his near fatal (for him or his voice) accident some years ago, or not - who knows? - but there are many others like him nowadays.
The old notion that all rockers drink and smoke to the detriment of their live performances, vocally, is long overdue being consigned to myth status.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> My daughter is a Hostie at Astraeus and flies with Bruce when the rosters cross, she says he's a really great bloke......


So does SWIMBO..

says he is a riot... doesn't use his real name mind you..

Plus when they are on a stop over and their is a band in the hotel, he is always up jaming with them - teaching them a few things!

:thumb:


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw this documentary some time ago and I love it. Great to see how Bruce flies the plane. South American crowds are very emotional.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Missed this post, keep meaning to buy Flight 666 on DVD as I have the album.

Also my mate took a picture of the actual plane on the runway for me. 

As for liking Iron Maiden, I'm a huge fan have been since I was about 8 years old. First band where I just went out on my own accord to buy an album and picked up 'Seventh Son of a Seventh Son'. Absolutely love them and even now can't get enough of their stuff. 

Plan to see them at Sonisphere which will be the 5th time now. Living legends in my opion.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm having a right little Maiden rennaissance since this was on the other day  and have dug out all my old albums like Piece of Mind, Powerslave etc. (some of which are on tape  :lol: - adds to the 'period' feel ).

I REALLY REALLY regret selling my full box set of 20 12" singles though. Any long term fans might remeber these. They were re-issues of every single in 12" gatefold sleeves back in about 1990 and came out one every few weeks. I had the entire set of 20 in the special presentation box. Must be worth a few quid these days and I wish I still had them 

(Actually it wasn't 50 as I said originally was it? It was 20 I think? Loooong time ago now - I forget lol!)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had all my maiden albums on tape and when I got to about 15 I decided to start getting them all on CD. Ended up with loads of their albums and singles as well.

As for that vinyl set, that's the celebratory box set of the first 10 years. Came with 12" version of all their early singles. I managed to get hold of the box set as someone gave it in to the charity shop my mum works at so I bought it. It's worth a bit but not hundreds, about £60 or so.

I've got both the red and clear vinyls of 'Twighlight Zone' which was a 6" vinyl they did and I don't think from what I recall it made it onto any of their albums. Turned out each one is worth about £20.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Viper said:


> I'm having a right little Maiden rennaissance since this was on the other day  and have dug out all my old albums like Piece of Mind, Powerslave etc. (some of which are on tape  :lol: - adds to the 'period' feel ).
> 
> I REALLY REALLY regret selling my full box set of 20 12" singles though. Any long term fans might remeber these. They were re-issues of every single in 12" gatefold sleeves back in about 1990 and came out one every few weeks. I had the entire set of 20 in the special presentation box. Must be worth a few quid these days and I wish I still had them
> 
> (Actually it wasn't 50 as I said originally was it? It was 20 I think? Loooong time ago now - I forget lol!)


Still got mine in the loft, you could get them on the Vinyl or CD, plumped for the Vinyl.


----------

